
Show HN: Generate Google Play Music Playlists from BBC Playlister Urls - adam_tavener
https://github.com/tavvy/GPM-Playlister/
======
bazzargh
Relatedly, I have a 'nowplaying' commandline I use to capture whatever's on
BBC 6 Music right now, since I listen when I'm working but don't pay attention
to them saying who it is before the track:

    
    
          ruby -e 'require "json"; require "net/http"; track=JSON.parse(Net::HTTP.get_response(URI("http://polling.bbc.co.uk/radio/nowandnextservice/bbc_6music.json")).body)["message"]; puts %w(title artist).map{|k| track[k]}.join(", ")' | tee -a ~/music.txt
    

the json service there is what powers the now&next on the station's website.
I'm sure that code could be neater, but just threw it together and it does the
job.

I guess you could adapt this to add the current track to your Google Playlist.

